

Team From Twitter Analytics Startup SocialGrapple Heads To Google - diegogomes
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/10/team-from-twitter-analytics-startup-socialgrapple-heads-to-google/

======
limedaring
Congrats to shazow!

~~~
shazow
Thanks! :)

Once upon a time, 234 days ago, I posted SocialGrapple on Show HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2232656>

~~~
alabut
It feels like just yesterday that you rolled it out. I'm sure it felt longer
to you :)

Good job Andrey!

------
kenneth_reitz
Many congratulations! Well deserved :)

------
thingsilearned
Congrats Andrey!

